# If you could adopt any dog...



## GreyhoundGirl

Okay, this isn't ment to be serious, it's just a fun "fantasy" thread. Weather it isn't in your budget, or a family member doen't want another dog, list the dog(s) you'd like to adopt!

I'd be thrilled if I could adopt this little girl. The only thing is she's in Florida, thousands of miles away  ... She sure is a sweetie though. 

http://www.greyhoundpetsorlando.org/ARCHIVE/KS Nugget.jpg

EDIT: awww! Looks like my sweetie's been adopted. Good for her, she deserves a good home. Young fawns always go quickly...


----------



## Curbside Prophet

This is a tough one for me because I've handled so many wonderful dogs at the shelter. If I had a dollar for every dog I've asked _why are you here? _I'd be a wealthy man. I would imagine my next dog will have "issues", will probably have been sitting a shelter for a long time, and will probably have been in and out of many homes. What kind of dog it is, it's age, or what it will look like is irrelevant to me at this point...but I've always got my eye out to the rescue Elsa came from. All I need is a bigger home to make it happen.


----------



## Tess&Coco

<Sigh> It's probably not good for my soul to look at the rehoming pages of Dogs Trust (national charity in the UK). But I do.. and I tend to focus on the "sticky" dogs which have been in the kennels a long time.

Today's favourites

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/our_dogs/dog/?dog=111788&index=85&rehomingcentreid=0&pn=5

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/our_dogs/dog/?dog=111720&index=137&rehomingcentreid=0&pn=7

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/our_dogs/dog/?dog=111248&index=257&rehomingcentreid=0&pn=13


----------



## iwantmypup

oh wow this is tough.. but I know since I cannnot.. cannnot look at petfinder or anything I would... Well when I am rich , I will have a huge.. A HUGE place of land and I will go to 3 shelters and adopt all of the dogs.. I there will be a lake and I can have the dogs run free , with safety of course.. there will be a huge fence surrounding my place. and I will be an amazing chef so I can cook for them.. and I will be an awesome trainer so I can train them..and I... umm.....OH and depending were I live it will be different.. like if I live in a cold area and get alot of short haired dogs I can knit them sweaters.. and if I get alot of long haired dogs.. in a warm place I will get them cooling packs and I will have alot of shade..and alll will be spayed and neutured.. and I will get all kinds of dogs! Little chihuahuas.. too big great danes!And if there is a dog that needs help with training and can help them.. and I will be a vet so that willl be great.. 

and if that doesn't work out... I will be the best vet ever and I will be up with all kinds of vet technology and I will travel the world helping animals get the care they need to find a loving home


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

Tess&Coco: That scooby seems like a sweetie. If I were closer he'd probably be quite appealing to me, too, sounds like with a little training he'd be an agility pro!  Hope the poor little guy gets swooped up soon...

By the way, what does "Sticky" mean?


----------



## iwantmypup

I think sticky in this case means like ones they put..like first because they have been in there soo long.. by first I mean like they post them firsta


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

Awww! I'd feel so bad for those dogs...  Jenny had been at the SPCA 2 weeks when we got her. Even that seems like a long time for a dog to be alone in a cage...


----------



## chucky

if i could, i,d adopt every single dog 50lb and up. i,m not a big fan of small dogs, i like them, as long as someone else owns them.


----------



## lovemygreys

WV's Bim I just noticed he'd been returned to the group. He stayed in our kennel before he was adopted and I remember his adoption day very well. He looked pretty rough from the track as some black dogs can and I thought the person would pick the other dog in a heartbeat (gorgeous white male)...but she picked Bim. He was a GREYT dog and I was thrilled she could see past the dull, sparse coat and flea dermatitis to his beautiful personality. I hate to any of the babies that were in my kennel get bounced, so I always want to adopt them to make sure they are safe and loved forever. Alas, I can't adopt them all


----------



## Alpha

Awhile back I had gone to the shelter looking for an older dog that we might be able to adopt and give him a few great years instead of living in the humane society but I came across Maverick. A one year old, black/white Staffordshire Terrier. The little guy was such a sweetheart and I wish I could've taken him home.

But we decided a two dog household is more than enough! LOL


----------



## Tess&Coco

GreyhoundGirl said:


> Tess&Coco: That scooby seems like a sweetie. If I were closer he'd probably be quite appealing to me, too, sounds like with a little training he'd be an agility pro!  Hope the poor little guy gets swooped up soon...
> 
> By the way, what does "Sticky" mean?


Yes, iwmp was pretty near the mark. The Dogs Trust use the term "sticky" to describe dogs who have been in the kennel for a long time, hence they tend to "stick" to the kennel as people pass over them for newer/cuter whatever dogs.

Unfortunately we haven't got the space or time (or money, given Tess's health issues) for a third dog. And even if we did, Coco is only 7 months and I want to do more training with her before introducing another one.


----------



## Misskiwi67

I'd adopt the next dog to come through the clinic who's owners decided they couldn't afford to fix its broken leg and wanted to euthanize instead...

We average about 3 healthy dogs a week who's owners would rather euth than fix... thankfully most find homes, but never fast enough to keep me from wishing I had the time, money, and space to keep one more and still have time for my current zoo.


----------



## danibeth_2000

hummm, if i had no budget i would have my heart set on a suluki, they are my dream dog and am still on the look out every where. just a beautiful breed even a mix would do fine. but i can never find one in my price range.


----------



## SunSiberians

This guy.

They refer to him as a "working type" dog - he's just what I need. This game is actually torture, lol. I see all these dogs I want but can't have!


----------



## lovemygreys

danibeth_2000 said:


> hummm, if i had no budget i would have my heart set on a suluki, they are my dream dog and am still on the look out every where. just a beautiful breed even a mix would do fine. but i can never find one in my price range.


You can always keep an applicationon file with STOLA - Saluki Tree of Life Alliance (saluki rescue). With rarer breeds like the saluki, adoptables are often matched with applications on file and never make it to the "available" page on a website.


----------



## danibeth_2000

thanks for the advice, i had never heard of them before


----------



## makesthesignoftheZ

This face is breaking my heart- 8 yr. old Golden up for adoption-


----------



## SammyDog

I always wanted a greater swiss so this mix would do me good.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8363231

And my favorite dogs

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8498143


----------



## cshellenberger

I would have adopted this guy...


























His name is Jake and he was my first shelter pull. A WONDERFUL 5 year old male who had never seen the inside of a house!!! He's now the VERY spoiled only dog in his forever home! (the last pic is at his adoptive mom's)


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

makesthesignoftheZ said:


> This face is breaking my heart- 8 yr. old Golden up for adoption-


Poor thing...


----------



## DogAdvocat

I've always dreamed of having a silver male standard poodle. However, I'll probably most likely save the next space for a puppymill mama. I like the idea of being able to be a soft place to land for a dog that's been through hell.


----------



## Jen D

I would have to go with the dog with no manors, and can't get adopted out.


----------



## makesthesignoftheZ

GreyhoundGirl said:


> Poor thing...


I have been checking the rescue site that has him and it now says........

Adoption Pending!  

I am so happy that this sweet older golden will have a forever home for his remaining years-


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

Did the adoption go through? We need an update!


----------



## Westie_Lover

I would adopt this westie named Bailey but she's in California, and even though I
live in Utah, it's still pretty far away!!


http://www.westierescueca.com/adoptable.htm
It is the younger one...


----------



## ebony923

My next dog is either going to be a Saint Bernard or a Newfoundland and while I was just wasting time on petfinder I found these adourable Newfys. I wish I could take them home  

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7971552

and like it says they have to be adopted out together so here's the other sweetie. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7971561

Awww I just wish I could


----------



## Inga

There was a 6 month old Rottweiler male in Oregon I would have loved to adopt. In order to get him home it would have cost me more then if I had bought a dog from a breeder. I just can't swing it right now. too sad.


----------



## anjamaka

My next dog was going to be a dachshund, but then I was on Craigslist and someone adopted a pit they couldn't keep... w. no teeth, and I have decided to atleast foster him (maybe adopt). Fate kind of falls in your lap... or atleast Cecil did


----------



## ebony923

Whats Craigslist??


----------



## lovemygreys

ebony923 said:


> Whats Craigslist??


Local/regional online marketplaces: craigslist.org


----------



## anjamaka

Anyways I have a post in the General, explaining about him and asking for some advice...


----------



## TheChinClique

I would adopt this beauty...

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8622937

I don't understand how or why anyone could dump a dog alongside a road. It makes me sick just thinking about it


----------



## makesthesignoftheZ

TheChinClique said:


> I would adopt this beauty...
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8622937
> 
> I don't understand how or why anyone could dump a dog alongside a road. It makes me sick just thinking about it


OMG she is just beautiful! Poor girl... I hope someone gives her a good forever home fast!


----------



## beagle owner

I dream about rescuing a dog some day. I want a dog that is older but other than that I'm open. I noticed that several people have mentioned greyhounds. I frequently visit my local greyhound rescue sight to look at the dogs. What can you tell me about rescued greyhounds as pets?


----------



## beaglesarethebestdogs311

I would rescue as many Beagles as I possibly could! I am all for the Beagles! I love a lot of breeds of dogs, BUT I LOVE BEAGLES! They are so great! My Beagle is a animal shelter rescue. And she is the best Beagle EVER! She used to be so scared but now she's lovable!


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

TheChinClique said:


> I would adopt this beauty...
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8622937
> 
> I don't understand how or why anyone could dump a dog alongside a road. It makes me sick just thinking about it


Poor girl... She's pending adoption now, that's great! 

Beagles: Yes, sadley there are a lot of homeless beagles, probably because they follow their nose, so they tend to run away.  Pheobe was a rescue, too. 

And retired greyhounds make wonderful pets, what would you like to know about them?


----------



## fuzzie

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8719332

I would adopt all of the dogs like this. young and healthy, never had a chance to run as fast and as far as they could, just for the hell of it... and they never will.


----------



## beagle owner

I love everything I read and hear about greyhounds but I wonder if one would be right for me. I work, so I wonder how they would do while I was gone. I am a teacher so I have pretty good hours but what would they do when I'm at work? When and if I do adopt I definately want an older dog because I want a dog that is happy just hanging out with me. I also want a dog that can get enough exercise around the house or in the backyard. I was afraid a greyhound would require a lot more excercise than that. I have a seven year old beagle but she is unusal. She will stay in her crate at night but HATES! to stay there during the day. She would rather be outside. Our leather loveseat is her spot but most of the time she wants outside even when we're home. If I get another dog, I want to find one that would rather to be inside with me. Don't get me wrong. I LOVE my beagle girl, she's great! She just isn't a real cuddle bug. Anyway, I love the idea of a greyhound, I just don't know if they are right for me.


----------



## Puppy_love_122

There is one dog that I really want right now and her name is Breeze is an Australian Shepherd rescued from a puppymill. (you have to scroll a bit to find her) http://aussierescuestlouis.com/Aussies.html 
There is also http://www.rescuedracers.com/adoption/greyhounds/available/Crystal_Glider.asp
and
http://www.rescuedracers.com/adoption/greyhounds/available/Easi_Siler.asp
from rescued racers who I would love to have


----------



## dogswithnohair

I just love dogs so since this is just a "what if" question...........my dream is that I win the Powerball when it is up around $300 million and with that money I want to buy about 1,000 acres of land someplace not to hot and without the harsh winter weather. I would want to build a huge facility and rescue, rehabilitate and rehome any and all dogs for which I had the money. I also want to have a really comfortable, homey upscale dog kennel and grooming facility along side of the rescue. While I gave my heart away along time ago to the Papillon and Crested breed I still love every dog (well almost everyone - there have been a few that have been kind of mean) and my heart aches when I see or hear about any dog that is homeless or abused. I am a huge animal lover in general and as the saying goes "The more time I spend with people the more I love my pets". 

Generally I prefer smaller breed dogs but I grew up with Collies, Shephards, Huskey, etc. and I got my love of animals from my Mother whoI think was the original "Dog Whisperer". I don't think I have ever seen a dog, cat or other animal who didn't just gravitate towards my Mother. Somehow they all knew that she loved and would take care of them.


----------



## blackrose

Oh, I just saw this dog on Petfinder....if I didn't have Chloe right now, and we could have had a big slobbery dog inside the house, she would be mine...

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8880889

Oh, and I just saw this boy too....he is gorgous:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8890785


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

Awww! That first puppy looks so sad! 

This is the guy I'm looking at and may be considering adopting...

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7477657

There's no pic, so no juicy stuff for anyone out there.  He's only 66 lbs though small for a male, and Jenny is much better with male dogs then female. And fawn is my favourite colour. Him being 66 lbs is what's really interesting me, I want a male, but so many seem to be in the 80s in lbs. Too big for me.  my mom doesn't want a senior or a puppy, and he's 3, so that's good too.


----------



## blackrose

GreyhoundGirl said:


> This is the guy I'm looking at and may be considering adopting...
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7477657
> 
> There's no pic, so no juicy stuff for anyone out there.  He's only 66 lbs though small for a male, and Jenny is much better with male dogs then female. And fawn is my favourite colour. Him being 66 lbs is what's really interesting me, I want a male, but so many seem to be in the 80s in lbs. Too big for me.  my mom doesn't want a senior or a puppy, and he's 3, so that's good too.


 Oh, I hope he's a good match for you! It is exciting bringing home a new dog. Best of luck!



> Awww! That first puppy looks so sad!


 I know! But Neapolitan Mastiffs are such gorgous dogs....I love them to death.


----------



## Hound

Adopting a dog can be a very monumental decision to make. If you are determined to adopt a pet, make use of updated technologies that will help you better choose an appropriate dog. Dog shelters and other animal clinic offer a personality assessment that will determine the dog breed that best suits your characteristics and lifestyle. This personality quiz, with the assistance of animal welfare workers, will aid you in identifying the breed and age of the most convenient pet that you should adopt.


----------



## Deker

I remember there was an older black toy poodle in the shelter about two years ago. He knew the basic commands (sit, come stay etc.) and walked well on the leash - he never pulled me at all. I had considered adopting him for many days - to the point that I had a dream about him. However, I kept convincing myself that I couldn't take care of him because of his grooming needs and because I don't like the "look" of a poodle. When I finally got the courage to inquire about him I found out he had been enthanized the day before!!! Many passed him up because he was older ( about 5 years old), black, and had a few health problems (I found out his medicine would've only cost about $30 dollars a month!)!! I was so sad that I cried for days!!

If I could just turn back the clock, I would've taken him home. This is one of the very few mistakes I truely regret.


----------



## Amber_Girl

Aw..I have to have a friend with me at adoption events so I don't take them all home.
I love this girl:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13662947

She was actually pulled from the shelter that we adopted Amber from eight years ago. They turned into a kill shelter due to low adoption. ):

And this is my BEST FRIEND, Timber.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13772047

He looks alot more like a pit bull, in person. The only reason they have him as a mix is because of his fur texture. But, Oh wow, I love him. Every Saturday I get so excited to go and see him. He is the friendliest, happiest dog. Ever. He loves other dogs, and is jumpy on people so he can lick lick lick. He went from starving, depressed dog in a high kill shelter, to Lost Dog's kennel, to a foster home, was adopted for a week, and is now back at the kennel. ): I want him so bad.


----------



## w8ing4rain

If I could adopt any dog I would still choose Nanuq. I love her quirks, fears and all and she definately needed a forever home. I can't imagine having a different dog. The next dog that I adopt will most likely be another Eskie.


----------



## nikelodeon79

I have been drooling over a Rottie on Petfinder for months and months. We go down to meet him June 21st, provided he is not adopted out before then. 

So.. this isn't a hypothetical question for me. If I could have any dog... I'd pick him (provided Luna picks him too... she has to have some say in who becomes her big brother!)


----------



## Foyerhawk

Definitely a Saluki or a Borzoi. There's nothing stopping me, except I just don't want another dog right now. I have a baby and I want to treasure the time I have left with my senior. It'll be one of those two eventually, or one of each of those two. 

And, later later, we'll get a couple of Goldens probably too. But that will be way down the road, when my son can help and we're back here for good and both home all day.


----------



## Jen D

I was in KY last week and saw an American Bull dog I needed to adopt right out of the back of this guys truck and make him ride in the back while I take the dog home!


----------



## ooby1kanooby

I don't think I could get anything better than my Elli Belli. She is the picture for my avatar and signature. I guess if I had to get a new dog I would get...

1. Lab
2. German Shepherd
3. Coonhound (it has been my dream to have one!)
4. Collie, maybe.
6. Bulldog
7. Pitbull
8. Most of all I love Lab/Mixes, that is what Elli is.

Those are my favorites.


----------



## .308

Both my wife and I have found that while doing "rescue" work, we never adopt the animal, but it is the animal who adopts us


----------



## Kayota

Next time I get a dog, there's no doubt about it - nothing beats those short-legged dogs that inspired a sausage! Dachshunds, of course. hehe.


----------



## Fredsmama

This pretty girl

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14391010

and this baby

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14123680

This one is ADORBALE and so beautiful

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13066942

and so many others i cant list them all...sure wish i could get em


----------



## Ty_Tyler

GreyhoundGirl said:


> Okay, this isn't ment to be serious, it's just a fun "fantasy" thread. Weather it isn't in your budget, or a family member doen't want another dog, list the dog(s) you'd like to adopt!


Oh, most likely another aussie! Maybe a mini. I also like the Bernese Mountain dogs.


----------



## LeRoymydog

I think I would pick this one...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12225477

(this one is urgent)
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14462151


----------



## Vibe

When I have my own place I will be getting a pitbull. 
I just love these guys, I hope they get wonderful homes.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14658343

Such a sweet face.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13125754

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13619222

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14710149

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14182026

Those sad eyes break my heart.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14698166


----------



## Hallie

This boy looks so sweet-
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14455729

This is a unique looking guy
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14625160

**MUST SEE**!!
She's adorable!!---
http://www.knoxpets.org/?A08397344

There were 2 pits, 1 boxer, and a beagle I would've taken in heartbeat when I went to our county shelter (they don't list on petfinder).


----------

